# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) >  Антивирусы

## IMPERIAL

*Антивирусы*

*Антивирусная программа* (антивирус) — изначально программа для обнаружения и лечения программ, заражённых компьютерным вирусом, а также для предотвращения заражения файла вирусом

*Eset NOD32*


*Официальный зарубежный сайт*
*Официальный русский сайт*
*Ссылка на скачку с официального сайта*

*Скрытый текст**Nod32 антивирус* в своей истории насчитывает уже 17 лет. За это время антивирус сумел сыскать большую любовь и благодарность пользователей. Главными его достоинствами являются: простота эксплуатации, незаметность работы и отсутствие так раздражающей перегруженности системы при сохранении надежности защиты. Вы всегда можете скачать Nod32 обновление, получить бесплатно Nod32 демо версии. А при коммерческом использовании вам будут доступны серверы обновления базы Nod32 в полнофункциональном режиме на весь срок подписки

*Avast Antivirus*


*Официальный зарубежный сайт*
*Официальный русский сайт сайт*
*Ссылка на скачку с официального сайта*

*Скрытый текст**Avast Antivirus Professional* - антивирусная программа. Возможности: резидентный и обычный сканеры, проверка всей входящей и исходящей почты, интеграция в систему, блокирование потенциально опасных скриптов на веб-страницах, работа из командной строки, планировщик, возможность автообновления через Интернет. Интерфейс - на выбор двух типов: очень простой и интуитивно понятный и расширенный возможно использование скинов. Есть и такая опция, как специализированный антивирусный скринсейвер.

*Kaspersky Anti-Virus*


*Официальный русский сайт*
*Ссылка на скачку с официального сайта*

*Скрытый текст**Антивирусы Лаборатории Касперского* уже 10 лет осуществляют безупречную защиту рабочих станций, почтовых и файловых серверов. По статистике каждая 3 организация доверяет свою информационную безопасность антивирусам Лаборатории Касперского. Особенной популярностью пользуется антивирусная система Kaspersky Corporate Suite для защиты крупных локальных сетей и антивирус Касперского personal 6.0 для персональных компьютеров.

Самая известная в России система защиты от вирусов: Антивирус Касперского Personal, Антивирус Касперского Personal Pro, Антивирус Касперского Business Optimal, Kaspersky Corporate Suite; спама - Kaspersky Anti-Spam и хакерских атак - Kaspersky Anti-Hacker.

Вся линейка антивирусов Лаборатории Касперского адаптирована для российского IT-рынка и оснащена новейшими технологиями.

*Avira Antivir*


*Официальный русский сайт*
*Ссылка на скачку с официального сайта*

*Скрытый текст**Avira AntiVir.* Качественный антивирус, разработанный германскими программистами. Эту программу всегда отличали качество работы и быстрая реакция на появление новых вирусов. Включает в себя резидентный монитор, сканер и программу обновления. Антивирус может постоянно следить за файлами и архивами, которые могут быть потенциальными переносчиками вирусов. Отыскиваются также и макросы, которые внедряются в офисные документы. Программа не требовательна к ресурсам и показывает хорошие результаты в работе по скорости и качеству поиска. Отдельно стоит отметить, что антивирусная база составляет более 150.000 вирусов

*Symantec AntiVirus*


*Официальный зарубежный сайт*
*Официальный русский сайт*
*Ссылка на скачку с официального сайта*

*Скрытый текст**Symantec AntiVirus* обеспечивает автоматическую защиту от вредоносного ПО рабочих станций и сетевых серверов, максимизируя время бесперебойной работы всей корпоративной системы. Централизованные средства конфигурирования, установки, сигнализации и регистрации определяют, какие узлы уязвимы для атак. Встроенные средства реагирования от лидера в области информационной безопасности помогают предприятиям максимизировать время бесперебойной работы, уменьшить стоимость владения и гарантировать целостность данных.

Администраторы могут легко управлять группам клиентов и серверов, создавая и устанавливая правила безопасности, а также конфигурировать процесс автоматической или ручной установки обновлений определений вирусов и системных правил. А подробное отображение клиентов посредством централизованной регистрации, оповещение с регулируемым порогом и графические отчеты помогают преобразовать данные безопасности в информацию, на основании которой можно принимать действенные меры. Повышенная информативность благодаря графическим отчетам позволяет предприятиям узнавать о новых угрозах и помогает им соответствующим образом адаптировать свою систему защиты.

Решение автоматически блокирует установку шпионского ПО, обнаруживает и удаляет скрытое ПО и содержит улучшенные средства против вторжений. Администраторы могут оценить влияние шпионского ПО по матрице рисков Symantec Risk Impact Matrix.

Развитые средства восстановления автоматически обнаруживают и удаляют вирусы, шпионское ПО и последствия других вредоносных вторжений. Благодаря LiveUpdate™, администраторы могут принимать профилактические меры и изолировать сложные угрозы, защищая от несанкционированного доступа и атак конфиденциальную информацию, содержащуюся в файлах, процессах и записях системного реестра.

Средства автоматического обнаружения и восстановления — такие как автоматическая идентификация подсоединенных рабочих станций и серверов, не защищенных антивирусным ПО Symantec AntiVirus, — минимизируют участие администратора. Средства блокировки вредоносных процессов помогают защитить клиентские системы от их использования в злоумышленниками для исходящих атак, а защита от вмешательства гарантирует недоступность для атак всех системных процессов и записей системного реестра. Последовательная загрузка обновлений определений вирусов в клиентские машины и сетевые серверы уменьшает расход полосы пропускания сети и оптимизирует время реакции.

*Dr.Web*


*Официальный русский сайт*
*Ссылка на скачку с официального сайта*

*Скрытый текст**Dr.Web.* Антивирус, который предоставляет надёжную защиту компьютера от различного вида вирусных угроз. Антивирус Dr.Web может проверить всю память Windows даже на зараженном компьютере и способен остановить вирусный процесс. Уникальная эвристическая технология, используемая в антивирусе Dr.Web, позволяет обнаруживать новые вирусы и модификации вирусов, описаний которых еще нет в вирусной базе. Антивирус Dr.Web имеет эвристический анализатор, позволяющий с большой долей вероятности обнаруживать неизвестные вирусы. Антивирус Dr.Web допускает автоматическую загрузку из Интернета новых баз данных вирусов и автоматическое обновление самой программы. Dr.Web не требует для работы больших системных ресурсов, предъявляя минимальные требования к аппаратным и программным конфигурациям компьютера.

----------


## S1mple

*Антивирусы*Антивирусы - это программы, следящие за безопасностью твоего компьютера, которые борятся с вирусами, червями, троянами и прочей гадостью. Здесь будут рассмотрены самые популярные из них.
_Серийники/кряки на программы в этом топике не ищите. Спрашивайте в соответствующей теме._

Основные результаты теста антивирусов на лечение активного заражения
_(сентябрь 2007)_

*Avira Antivir*
 
Оффициальный сайт - http://www.avirus.ru/ 

*Актуальная версия на сейчас* - 8.1.00.331 

*Поддержка русского языка:* есть 

Платформа: 2000\XP\Vista 

Тестовый ключ на 90 дней для варианта Avira AntiVir Premium 



_Вывод: Ловит практически 99% всего вредного что есть в сети.Плохая сторона: детектит пакеры, и кряки._ 



*                                     Kaspersky Anti-Virus* 

__  


Официальный сайт - http://www.kaspersky.ru/ 

*Актуальная версия на сейчас* - 8.0.0.506 

Поддержка русского языка: есть.  


Онлайн-проверка на вирусы. 

Бесплатные лечащие утилиты. 

Сайт технической поддержки. 

Форумы. 

Другие продукты. 

Обновления антивирусных баз, баз Kaspersky Anti-Spam, документации и т.д 



Вывод: Определенно, если не самый лучший, то один из лучших антивирусов. Разве ж то кусается цена для русского покупателя. 

*шестая версия обновляется только через интернет. Обновить, скачав соответствующий Zip-архив, нельзя. В локальной сети обновить через интернет можно только один компьютер, из локальной папки которого все остальные. 



*Dr.Web* 



  



Официальный сайт - http://www.drweb.com/ 

*Актуальная версия на сейчас* - 5.0 

*Поддержка русского языка:* есть. 

Скачать. 

Форум. 

Поддержка. 


Вывод: Антивирус, к которому стоит присмотреться. 

*без регистрации все желающие могут получить временный (на 30 дней) персональный лицензионный ключевой файл, позволяющий полностью оценить все возможности Dr.Web. 




*Eset NOD32* 



  



Официальный сайт - www.eset.com / www.esetnod32.ru. 

*Актуальная версия на сейчас* - 3.0  



*Поддержка русскго языка:* есть. 

*Скачать:* http://www.esetnod32.ru/download/index.php 

Техподдержка. 


Вывод: Очень функциональный антивирус, с простым интерфейсом, для тех, кто не хочет возиться с настройками. 




*Symantec AntiVirus* 



Официальный сайт - www.symantec.com 

*Поддержка русского языка:* нет. 

Скачать. 




Вывод: Хоть и есть свои недочеты, но может составить конкуренцию. 



*Panda Antivirus* 






Официальный сайт - www.pandasoftware.com / http://www.pandasoftware.es/com/ru/ 

*Актуальная версия на сейчас* - Panda Antivirus 2008 

Стоимость - Trial version, цены. 

*Поддержка русского языка:* есть. 

Скачать. 

Обновления. 

Утилита восстановления. 

Продукты. 


Вывод: Неплохая замена Антивирусу Касперского и Dr.Web`у. 



*AVG AntiVirus Free Edition* 






Официальный сайт - http://www.grisoft.com/ 

*Актуальная версия* - 7.5 (full version) 

Стоимость - бесплатная версия. 

*Поддержка русского языка:* нет. 

Размер - 19.3 мб. 

Updates. 

Скачать AVGPREP: Installation Cloning Support Tool (размер - 276.1 кб.). 

Все продукты. 


Вывод: Хороший бесплатный антивирус, который не требователен к системным ресурсам. Для любителей линукса есть своя версия. 



*Avast! Home* 








Официальный сайт - http://www.avast.com/ 

*Актуальная версия на сейчас* - 4.8 

Стоимость - бесплатная версия. 

*Поддержка русского языка:* есть. 

Размер - 12.74 мб. 

Страница загрузок Home версий 

Скачать утилиту aswClear (uninstall utility; размер - 220 кб.). 

Скины. 

Updates. 

Все продукты. 


Вывод: Отличный антивирус, интерфейс которого можно менять с помощью скинов. 

*Avast! Home является бесплатной программы, но требует бесплатной регистрации, которую нужно провести в течение 60 дней с момента первого запуска программы. Зарегистрироваться можно здесь. 


*Общий вывод: Все вышеперечисленные антивирусы хорошо справляются со своей работой. Но идеальных как таковых нет. Все со своими плюсами и минусами и конкретно что-то посоветовать сложно.* 


P.s. *Почитайте на досуге (для тех, кто хочет поставить несколько антивирусов):* http://ithappens.ru/story/19 


*За вопросы "Дайте ключик на Каспера" и аналогичные будут проценты!*

----------


## Lessa

Спасибо Вам за ориентир в большом море антивирусных программ. Думаю, с Вашей помощью, я смогу выбрать подходящую мне антивирусную программу, так как антивирусная программа Dr.Web мне уже поднадоела.

----------


## S1mple

*Lessa,*
незачто, пожалуй стоит сменить Dr.Web.

----------


## Lessa

Detsuk, вот и я все чаще подумываю об этом. Но дело в том, что мне еще нужно найти компьютерного мастера, который установит выбранную мной антивирусную программу. Сама менять антивирус я не буду: боюсь напортачить. :)

----------


## S1mple

Там нечего менять, и не стоит тратить деньги на мастера, советую антивирусную систему Eset NOD32.

----------

